# 3 Dog Bakery Bake to Nature?



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a run down of one of their kibbles:
Ingredients:
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Rice, Rice Bran, Flaxseed, Egg, Alfalfa Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride , Tomato Pomace, Taurine, Carrots, Spinach, Apples, Blueberries, Chicory Root Extract, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyrodoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Beta Carotene) 


Guaranteed Analysis: 

Crude Protein (Min)........................... 22.0% 

Crude Fat (Min)............................... 10.0% 

Crude Fiber (Max).............................. 5.0% 

Moisture (Max)................................ 12.0% 

Calcium (Min)................................... 1.2% 

Phosphorus (Min)............................... 0.9% 

Vitamin E (Min)........................... 150 IU/kg 

*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (Min).................. 1.5% 

*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (Min).................. 0.5% 

*Beta Carotene (Min)..................... 5 mg/kg 

*Taurine (Min)................................ 0.09% 
Lamb and rice:
Ingredients:
Lamb, Chicken Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Rice Bran, Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Rice, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Alfalfa Meal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Tomato Pomace, Taurine, Carrots, Spinach, Apples, Blueberries, Chicory Root Extract, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyrodoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Beta Carotene)

Guaranteed Analysis: 

Crude Protein (Min).................................. 22.0% 

Crude Fat (Min)...................................... 10.0% 

Crude Fiber (Max)..................................... 5.0% 

Moisture (Max)....................................... 12.0% 

Calcium (Min).......................................... 1.2% 

Phosphorus (Min)...................................... 0.9% 

Vitamin E (Min).................................. 150 IU/kg 

*Omega 6 Fatty Acids (Min).......................... 1.5% 

*Omega 3 Fatty Acids (Min)........................... 0.5% 

*Beta Carotene (Min).............................. 5 mg/kg 

*Taurine (Min).......................................... 0.10% 

Look any good? Here is the link that I found them at All natural dog food baked to perfection, to keep your dog healthy and is sure to make them happy I'm not sure I'm too impressed. What do you guys think of their treats?

Our local 3 dog bakery also started selling.. SOJOS All Natural Dog Food and Natural Dog Treats by Sojourner Farms I thought that was kind of interesting too, but I'm still not sure what to make of it


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

While the ingredients lists look fairly typical to many grain-inclusive kibbles on the market, it is the protein/fat percentages that would keep me from trying this product.

I've found that it's hard to maintain good muscle tone with such low protein. Plus 10% fat is extremely low. Dogs use and metabolize fat before they do carbohydrates. It would be a challenge to maintain healthy coat and skin with such low fat.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like higher protein foods and less carbs. Orijen is a good choice.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PDXdogmom said:


> While the ingredients lists look fairly typical to many grain-inclusive kibbles on the market, it is the protein/fat percentages that would keep me from trying this product.
> 
> I've found that it's hard to maintain good muscle tone with such low protein. Plus 10% fat is extremely low. Dogs use and metabolize fat before they do carbohydrates. It would be a challenge to maintain healthy coat and skin with such low fat.


i actually think the ingridients look better than a lot of grain inclusive kibbles. no corn, it has fresh meat and meat meal as top ing. also.

not a stellar food as you can see by the 22 percent protein, but not terrible.
id say if it is int he price range as totw, switch to that.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

What I think is interesting about this particular food is that it is one of a handful of dry dog food brands that is baked rather than extruded. There seem to be pros and cons to both baking and extruding--baked foods are supposedly more digestible and don't expand as much in the dog's stomach, but baked kibble is sometimes heated at higher temperatures and for longer than extruded food. On the company's website it says that the food is "oven baked at a low temperature;" I'd like to know more about the details of how their food is cooked, what the exact temperatures and cooking times are.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

22% protein is very low, its almost entirely grain based.


----------

